# Venezuela - is your destination - One photo per post



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

*Venezuela...more than you ever dreamed about*

here are some pics of my beloved venezuela

North central region






























































































































North east region
































































































































































North west region

































































































Mid-west region

































































































































































Mid-center region








































































































































South east region








































































































































































































The Islands




















































































































as u can see venezuela is very diverse even in their own characteristic zones, i hope u enjoy venezuela's nature and visit us someday, so can u see personally that the true value of venezuela are his people...enjoy


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

WONDERFUL!


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

One of the most beautiful countries on the planet!


----------



## Veejay_ (Dec 18, 2005)

It's awesome... hahahaha i DO love venezuela... it has everything... u got beaches, snow, islands, cities and jungle in one place... it's amazing... so beautiful... there's no skyscraper bigger than that


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

Awesome pics of the many faces of VENEZUELA...thanks!


----------



## Yongo (Aug 28, 2005)

beautiful, the best country in the world!!!!!!


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

^^^ Beautiful indeed. But Hang on mate, this statement? Ever single forumer on this site would say their country is the best. Let's rather say, this planet is the best place in space!! :cheers:


----------



## Dor. IL (Oct 24, 2005)

^^
smart sentence!


and:
Venezu looks like paradise


----------



## ·.·´¯`·.·JoSé·.·´¯`·.· (Feb 25, 2004)

:drool:


----------



## Spark (Jun 22, 2004)

Are all yours invited to visit Venezuela


----------



## fjl307 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey Venezuela is pretty neat but sorry I am currently avoiding it. My fathe was kidnapped there a year ago.


----------



## don_gato (Jul 30, 2005)

wowwww man :eek2:


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Spark said:


> Are all yours invited to visit Venezuela


dude! i am so crashing at your place then.


----------



## Lcova (Mar 9, 2005)

Deffinetly Beutiful...


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

Be-a-utiful!


----------



## Gabo (Oct 15, 2005)

Waooo!!!! Venezuela is very great.... I like the Andes Mountains.

VENEZUELA The best country from nature in the world


----------



## ZerOne (Dec 20, 2005)

Venezuela is amazing!!, the best beaches of the caribbean sea!!, snow, desert, mountains, jungle, modern cities etc, you have all in one place.


----------



## blue79 (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW,Venezuela is sooo beautiful


----------



## Krzyżak (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow, Venezuela is simply perfect. Paradise on the World


----------



## Gabo (Oct 15, 2005)

VIVA VENEZUELA!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Now can we have pictures of the ladies? I believe theyre twice as gorgeous or more!


----------



## Aliya (Apr 4, 2006)

Venezuela looks a bit like Guyana expept it's got snow, more buildings and blue/green beaches. I would love to visit sometime, its such a pretty country!!


----------



## whyte (Jan 1, 2005)

:eek2: wow

jungle-tropical islands-desert-snowing


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

ohhhh yeah this is my playing ground, glad u like it


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

looks god damn amazing!


----------



## DirkVK (May 15, 2006)

Nice photos of the impressive Venezuela, congratulations pal.


----------



## Seshin (Mar 31, 2006)

I love my country :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## chuguie (Jun 27, 2006)

thread revival


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

it should be revived again


----------



## Tacuba (Jun 28, 2006)

*Absolutely Beautiful !!!!!! So much diversity and beauty !!! it's unfortunate we've seen so little about it, Thanks for opening the door to such an amazing country !!! Viva Venezuela ! ! !*


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

Venezuela seems to have everything that any person would want. Beaches for people who do anything but lie on a beach and relax, mountains for climbers, cliffs for base jumpers, hills for hikers and more. Didn't no Venezuela was as beautiful as it is. Looks amazing hopefully someday i'll be able to visit.


----------



## Quince (Jul 19, 2005)

OMG!hno: 
Perfect!


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

i love venezuela, porlamar and caracas my favorite


----------



## dallas (Jun 11, 2005)

I've always wanted to go to South Amercia and Venezuela is right at the top of the list, it just looks stunning. Thanks for posting!


----------



## xndio (Aug 31, 2006)

The MOST beautiful country of the world 
I love Venezuela I hope u visit us someday...! 
people is the best of venezuela (Ladies... x'D)


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Esto es en Los caracas. Las fotos las tome hace año y medio


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

U opinion?


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

hermosa venezuela


----------



## ccS/new yorK (Mar 22, 2008)

OHHH VENEZUELA THE BEST COUNTRY


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice pics you got there.

BTW I would never say that my country is the "most beautiful" in the world, I think that's for other people to decide, not for nationals.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

wow!! We, The brazilians, must pay a visit to Venezuela. Such amzing place!
Our neighbor from north.
But the venezuelans must pay a visit to Brazil too!!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

pics from all over venezuela


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ nice beaches


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> But the venezuelans must pay a visit to Brazil too!!


sure venezuelans love brazil, they love going down there, btw when the world cup starts venezuela is like another state of brazil, half the population supports ur team and wears the green and yellow shirts!!! so u better support us when the baseball world cup start next year!!:lol:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

from the town of Caripe


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Alpha/S. (Aug 24, 2008)

Quite an impressive display of variety in some of these pictures. Love Venezuela, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

glad u like it..

The Catatumbo Lightning is the world's largest single generator of the ozone, it produces 10% of the planet ozone. It's a cloud-cloud storm that forms a voltaic arc at more that 5 km of height, during 140 to 160 nights a year, 10 hours per day and up to 280 times per hour, over the bog area that forms where the Catatumbo River flows into the Lake Maracaibo.

The collision with the winds coming from the Andes Mountains causes the storms and associated lightning, a result of electrical discharges through ionised gases, specifically the methane created by the decomposition of organic matter in the marshes. Being lighter than air, the gas rises up to the clouds, feeding the storms.

The Wari tribe believes that the Catatumbo is “the gathering of millions of fireflies that every night meet in the Catatumbo to pay tribute to the fathers of creation”, while the Yupa and the Wayuu, another aboriginal tribes from the area, believe that the Catatumbo are the glowing souls of the dead.

this photos are real 0% photoshop in them!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Venezuela :cheers: Lightnings ^^ are awesome too


----------



## Roffaboy (Jun 20, 2007)

Ahhh Venezuela how i missed her, thats where my roots lie aswell... such beautifull pictures.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice landscape.


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## mvtm (Aug 14, 2008)

Some pics i've taken.Los Roques.I got plenty of a bunch..but i have yet to upload.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

more examples from our different landscapes


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pics , thanks for posting.


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Caminos solitarios por --Aponguao--, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

More of plains. :cheers:


# 88 por Lilian 62, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Venezuela....kay:


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Lecheria.. 

Los Canales de Lecheria por Peter Ede, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Lecheria. 

Panorama ft Georgina por YessenBruce, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Kerepakupai Vená (Angel Falls,) Venezuela por headlessmonk, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Roraima, Venezuela por headlessmonk, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Roraima, Venezuela por headlessmonk, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Los Roques.


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Galipán is small village situated at an altitude of 1500 meters above sea level


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

La llovisna waterfall. 

Foto del Parque la Llovisna en Pto Ordaz ¡Disfrútenla! por ClubVenezuela, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Beach at the natural park Península de Paria. 


Origen por Juan Carlos Lacruz Vargas, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Aguas de Moises - Sucre por **** Alvarez, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Puerto Ordaz por **** Alvarez, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

bahia de cata por edhwin, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Maracaibo








:cheers:


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Whoa amazing pics! Beautiful country :cheers2:


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Next...


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

cerro Bolivar, Ciudad Piar por Manuel Carreño, en Flickr

:cheers2:


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Sierra Nevada de Mérida por TORREOSO, en Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Picacho El Gavilán. Mérida, Venezuela por TORREOSO, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning shots...


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Mochima national park.


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Medanos de Coro National park. 


Recuerdos por EloyBr, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Quebrada del Jaspe. 


Untitled por Jose Rondon - fotografia, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Untitled por Jose Rondon - fotografia, en Flickr

:drool:


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

coast range


Heaven on earth por Lizduquesa, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

River in Monagas state. 


Trying To Cross The River por angel veracierta, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Piedra del Efelante por Lesly MartÃ*nez, en Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Roraima:


----------



## ALEX V (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Untitled por nicolee_pikita, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

La Llovizna in Bolivar State


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Chacara in Tachira State


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Adicora in Falcon State


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Playa Medina in Sucre State


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing Venezuela.....:cheers:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Península de Paria por Jose Jaime Araujo, en Flickr


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Venezuela is one of the most beautiful countries I ever seen ( y )


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Devil's Canyon


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Lago Gladys por franciscobelandria, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Mérida.


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Venezuela por criptica, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Cascada en el Auyantepuy por David Domínguez, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Valle del Río Tocuyo, Edo. Lara, Venezuela (1) por Sergio Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Dycs said:


> Panorámica desde Playa Concordia por Dycs, en Flickr



Margarita.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous shots....:cheers2:


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Paramo Deer photo by Roger Manrique por crocroger, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Beach from Above, Margarita Island, Venezuela por Leslie'sGallery, en Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

TEPUYES: CARA DE INDIO AND AUTANA.








_Credits to its author._

MÉRIDA:








_Credits to its author._


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Montañas de Cocollar por tomacitooo, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

:drool:


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

La Tortuga por malexrosales, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Paisaje en La Toma Alta por jlcrucif, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Monte Bella Vista por jlcrucif, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Vista hacia San Juan de Lagunillas por jlcrucif, en Flickr


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Snowfall in the Andean mountains of Merida state*










*Pico Bolivar with snow in Mérida, the highest peak in Venezuela. Elevation 4.978m (16.332ft)*

*http://www.euronews.com/2012/09/25/venezuela-reaches-for-new-tourism-heights/*[/url]


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Amazing pictureeees! I'm completely impressed. I need to go to all those hidden places


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

nubes en viaje por zbetsabe, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

*Los Roques*


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Bolivar, Venezuela


portadacolormod por Eduardo Cisneros1, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Bolivar again


_EMA7715mode por Eduardo Cisneros1, en Flickr


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

^^:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Lago de Tacarigua por Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Sin título por Nadia González, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Verdor Monaguense por Luis Castro / Mnk, en Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

So many beautiful pictures :banana:.


----------



## queclasetipo123 (Jul 15, 2008)

more pictures, please!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing series of images....:cheers:


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Los Nevados por Arthur van Beveren, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Oricao por GiovanniChacon, en Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Great pictures.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Herzeleid said:


> Estado Falcón, Venezuela por Iván Fraga Martín, en Flickr


^^

I was there...such amazing pink lake! :yes:


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Ensenada Honda, Golfo de Cariaco, Sucre State

006-DSC03138 por edapina, en Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

That place looks amaziingly beautiful!


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Great Savanna 


Sunrise on eastern tepuis, Canaima National Park, Bolivar, Venezuela por Brad Wilson, DVM, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Los Roques. 


Believe. por ElixM, en Flickr


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful pics,greetings from Serbia


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

AC2_0252 por weyes, en Flickr


AC2_0293 por weyes, en Flickr


AC2_0348 por weyes, en Flickr


AC2_0306 por weyes, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Paradise por David Ruiz Luna, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Forest por David Ruiz Luna, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Once upon a time in a far, far away place. por David Ruiz Luna, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Flying over The Orinoco River - Sobrevolando el rio Orinoco por David Ruiz Luna, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Yen Jcc said:


> Bolivar again
> 
> 
> _EMA7715mode por Eduardo Cisneros1, en Flickr


Fabulous! :cheers:


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

DSC_0434 por Eduardo Cisneros1, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Sand Dunes por manueljimenez1970, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

By Alfonso Mejia Campos on Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Iwarkarimá y Kusary por Luis Castro / Mnk, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Laguna por Jesús González Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Yellow Carpet, Golden Haze por Jase036, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Piedra del Elefante por Jase036, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

The Mountains por *Edu Alarcon*, en Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Tropical Paradise por VISION TORRES, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Canaima 2009 0412 por Vicente Florido, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Chuao beach por Hélio Dias, en Flickr

:drool:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Mantopai by tonyarrj, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Rio Tek e Monte Kukenan, Parque Nacional Canaíma,Venezuela by Flávio Varricchio, on Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

El polvora y los compadres by Eleazar Camero, on Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Montañas de Lara by Jesús R. Osilia Vera, on Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Araya


by OscarVzla, on Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Andes


Pico El León por ®Dave, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Trying to capture a huge Anaconda


Roger-Venezuela-Cedral por Crocroger, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Vane ♔


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

edit


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

^^ Opps, sorry ya lo edito. Me guié por el titulo. kay:


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Glaciar Pico Humboldt por Leopoldo Andrade, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

500px


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Medina Beach, Sucre - Venezuela


Apetece un bañito? por David Ruiz Luna, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

La Llovisna Waterfall, Bolívar -Venezuela.


-> Caroní por Pixza_ve, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Aragua -Venezuela


Palm Trees por dinartefranca, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Andes, Mérida - Venezuela


Panorama Carretera Mérida- Timotes por Mariely Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Orinoco River, Bolívar - Venezuela.


IMG_0385 Puente de Angostura en atardecer por @daproli, en Flickr​


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

La laguna encantada Venezuela por Jaionline, en Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Península de Araya, Sucre - Venezuela. :cheers:









_*image on flikr, Manuel Tineo
*_


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laguna de los Cedros Park, Trujillo State*


Untitled by adelisgranado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Craft fair in Tintorero, Lara State*


TINTORERO by dra.senaide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Román Cape and the Lighthouse, Falcon State*


Vista hacia el cabo San Román by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tepuy Roraima (Mount Roraima), Bolivar State*



Mount Roraima, Venezuela by Sonha Travel & Commerce, on Flickr


This Mountain is shared by three countries Venezuela, Brazil and Guyana but mostly of it is belong to venezuela


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rounding Up the Cattle, Guarico State*



Venezuela by Naylé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chuao, Drying the Cocoa Seeds at the Church Square, Aragua State*



Week end a Chuao by caro.mary, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebrada de Jape (Jasper Creek Falls), Bolivar State*



Lo Dorado de Jaspe / Golden Jaspe Creek by Delfin Abzueta, on Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

^^Sé un poco más selectivo con las fotos. 
__________________

Ensenada Honda, Gulf of Cariaco - Sucre state










DSC_0108.jpg por renatorojasm en Flickr









DSC_0102.jpg por renatorojasm en Flickr









DSC_0112.jpg por renatorojasm en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Park and remains of Historic Museum in San Felipe, Yaracuy State*



San Felipe by Reindertot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moriches Palms in Elorza plains, Apure State*


Moriches by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset at Mochina National Park, Sucre State*


atardece en Mochima ... by alvaro blanco y, on Flickr


----------



## ServiJesus (Jun 23, 2008)

*Coastal Range Barcelona, Edo. Anzoátegui*









By jkaiser3000 








​


----------



## ServiJesus (Jun 23, 2008)

*Coastal Range Barcelona, Anzoátegui State*









By jkaiser3000 








​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

nice


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pedro Del Rio Town, Táchira State*



Calle de San Pedro del Río by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## ServiJesus (Jun 23, 2008)

*Los Roques, Federal Dependencies*









Mi "Estrella" Marina. por Fer Vázquez en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanare Valley, Lara State*



Montes Sanareños by tremariax, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanare Valley, Lara State*


Cerros de Sanare, Edo. Lara by mavele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Piritu, Anzoátegui State*



Pto Piritu by Rene Kendler H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guasaconica Lagoon Surrounded By Moriches JUngle, Monagas State*


Selva de moriche by el pequeño ojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morichal Largo River, Monagas State*


Morichal Largo 37 by Olivers De Abreu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flamingos standing in Unare Lagoon, Anzoátegui State*


Flamingos Uchirenses by EddVLP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Blanquilla Island, Dependencias Federales*










http://orinoquiaphoto.photoshelter.com/image/I0000mHOP25Qn6o0


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Blanquilla Island, Dependencias Federales*


PLAYA EL AMERICANO by MIKEPERAZAPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Páramo Almorzadero, Táchira State*



Nubes juguetonas by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset at Maracaibo Lake, Zulia State*



Pink Lake by Elohim Pedraja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Solano Fort - Puerto Cabello, Carabobo State*



100_1501 by Karamelita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Sunrise over Aroa Valley, Yaracuy State*



Amanecer sobre el Valle de Aroa by dllavaneras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tepuy Sarisariñama Sinkhole, Bolivar State*










http://digitalcameraadventures.blogspot.com/2012/05/el-origen-del-mundo-perdido.html









http://zyanyatorres.blogspot.com/2013/06/tepuy-sarisarinama.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiznado Water Reservoir, Guárico State*


Embalse de Tiznados by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apaurai Tepuy view from Yunek Village, Bolivar State*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48749873


----------



## mergedbear (Aug 28, 2011)

*Los Roques*​
61 Aerial view of Los Roques por -marcoslana-


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kavac Waterfall, Bolivar State*



005 - Kavac Canyon by Killer Bs, on Flickr


006 - Kavac Canyon by Killer Bs, on Flickr


Cueva de Kavac by YasserPic, on Flickr


Waterfalls in the Cueva de Kavac by Raphael Bick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Luis de Cariagua Village, Falcón State*


San Luis de Cariagua by el pequeño ojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Ana Hill from Moruy Village, Falcón State*










http://www.panoramio.com/map/#lt=11.802874&ln=-69.951944&z=6&k=2&a=1&tab=1&pl=all


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cañon del rio Caris, Monagas State*


Ganimedes, Venezuela by AnaKathetherineV, on Flickr


----------



## Bre68nda (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm adding a little info for monuments and historic places.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Isla Los Testigos, Dependencias Federales


Paisaje testiguero por el pequeño ojo, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan de las Galdonas, Sucre State*



San Juan de las Galdonas by rubenmdr, on Flickr



San Juan de las Galdonas, Venezuela by simon.craner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nuestra Señora valley and the river, Merida State*









[/url]
Valle del río nuestra Señora by jlcrucif, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piritu barrier and the Lagoon – Piritu, Anzoátequi State*










http://costadevenezuela.org/fotografia/?p=530









http://hoteles24.net/venezuela-imagenes/review.php?sid=371&recat=2


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pidra del Cocuy, Amazonas State*










http://fotorevol.blogspot.com/2011_05_01_archive.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patanemo Bay, Carabobo State*









[/url]
Bahia de Patanemo by Tony Fernández, on Flickr[/IMG]










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30393217


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Santo, Sucre State*


Puerto Santo by el pequeño ojo, on Flickr



EL MORRO DE PUERTO SANTO, SUCRE, VENEZUELA by jairobianchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apartaderos, Merida State*










http://flic.kr/p/9d8o8K


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Maracaibo Zulia State*










http://www.noticias24.com/fotos/noticia/10022/estas-son-las-imagenes-mas-destacadas-de-venezuela-que-nos-deja-este-sabado-6-de-julio/


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*District of Caracas​*







http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-itwXj61hUE8/ThY32NchO7I/AAAAAAAAApE/iElROH71fRg/s1600/BARRIAS%252C+CARACAS%252C+Venezuela.jpg​


----------



## donjak (Oct 9, 2013)

Que lindo Venezuela. Pronto estaré en Islas Margaritas, Los Samarios deberíamos tener entrada libre a Venezuela. Acá Murió Bolivar y en Caracas nació.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio Fort - Cúmana, Sucre State*



Castillo San Antonio de la Eminencia de Cumaná by DanielGuarache, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carora, Lara State*



Carora_15 by Jose David Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caripe Valley under the fog, Monagas State*



Casita en la colina2 by Rene Kendler H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort la Magdalena - Barcelona, Anzoátegui State*



Untitled by Nats Sanchez., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Culata, Merida State*









http://flic.kr/p/3NeroR


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altos Mirandinos, Miranda State*



AMANECER EN LOS ALTOS DE MIRANDA, VENEZUELA by Alfredo Ovalles Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Jarillo Valley, Miranda State*










http://flic.kr/p/5EEL5y


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galeras de Cinaruco, Apure State*










http://diariodelaguaira.com/las-mejores-imagenes-de-apure-un-lugar-lleno-de-asombro-y-diversidad-llanera/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loma Lisa - La Victoria, Aragua State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57362037


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salto la LLovizna, Bolivar State*



Salto la Llovizna by Wiro Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kavac Village, Bolivar State*



KAVAC VILLAGE by TROPENMAN1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Mucuchíes at Night, Merida State



Mucuchies by _carlos Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los teques, Miranda State*



Neblina by IntiX77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Joaquin Valley, Carabobo State*


url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/86598839/]







[/url]
 Valle El Ereigue by Rafabaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arapan Merú, Bolivar State*



Arapan merú by NAPORRO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torón Merú, Bolivar State*



La Gran Sabana - Toron Merú by Marlon Cova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Raudales del Orinoco, Amazonas State*



Raudales del Orinoco Edo Amazonas Venezuela by elgrantini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Sagamartha Camping - Apartaderos, Mérida State



Campamento Sagarmatha by el pequeño ojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paseo de la Virgen-Maracaibo, Zulia State*










http://flic.kr/p/8T7PCi


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tabay, Mérida State*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mochima, Sucre State*



Mochima by JR2V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pirate Face - Mochima, Sucre State*



Cara de Pirata en Mochima by CiudadDisfrute, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chimana Island, Anzoátegui State*




Puerto La Cruz B10 by AbyssWriter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borracha Island - Puerto La Cruz, Anzoátegui State*










http://flic.kr/p/a3tu8T


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Water Reservoir Uribante-Caparo*



Beginning of the Reservoir Uribante Caparo by vvenice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paria, Sucre State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54003640


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kama Merú Water Fall*










http://flic.kr/p/axsr2V


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lechería, Anzoátegui State*



Desde Cerro el Morro - Lechería by kerogeno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barquisimeto's Cathedral, Lara State*



Interior de la Catedral Metropolitana de Barquisimeto by Leona Blanca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Colombia, Aragua State*



Puerto Colombia. by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arauca River - Guasdualito, Apure State*

*The other side of the river is Colombia*

Río Arauca, Guasdualito, Edo. Apure by Lord Comepiña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capanaparo River, Apure State *



Rio Capanaparo by Gil Benitez Arriojas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Esteban Museum, Patánemo - Carabobo State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2381659


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ocumare de la Costa Bay, Aragua State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/405120


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Felipe Fort, Carabobo State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17691080


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Araya Peninsula, Sucre State










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3825727


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Our Lady of Lourdes Church, Caracas Capital District *










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70061547


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cinaruco River - Apure State*


DSC02275 copy by ronalddiazp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chachopo - Mérida State * 










https://flic.kr/p/6YxwcZ


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carache - Trujillo State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13983048


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Water reservoir Dos Cerritos, Lara State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103376292


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guaraque, Mérida State*



HPIM3101 by juancsalas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sierra Nevada, Mérida State*


Sierra Nevada by Nativo Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Jose Church - San Cristobal, Táchira State*









[/url]Iglesia San José, San Cristóbal, Edo Táchira, Venezuela by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cubagua Island, Nueva Esparta State*


Cubagua by Laura Domínguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maracaibo Lake, Zulia State*


Puente sobre el lago (Maracaibo) by luisleopg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cachamay Park aerial view, Bolivar State*


Canaima 2009 0043 by Vicente Florido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tucupita Cathedral Church, Delta Amacuro State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57660505


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Calvario Park, Caracas - Capital District *


Parque El Calvario - Caracas 11 by Brooklyn1010, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quinta La Isabela Museum, Valencia - Carabobo State*



Quinta La Isabela o Palacio de Los Iturriza by Luis Aranguren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plaza Baralt Municipal Market, Maracaibo Zulia State*


Plaza Baralt y el Lia Bermudez by güicho69(2), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Pantheon, Caracas - Capital District*










https://flic.kr/p/n7TDor


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Restinga Lagoon, Margarita Island, Nueva Esparta State*










http://www.pinterest.com/pin/438256607461103178/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morrocoy National Park, Falcon State*










http://www.pinterest.com/pin/473089135827090924/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Key Sombreo – Falcon State* 


Cayo Sombrero by Surtraveling.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capanaparo Landscape - Apure State*


Paisaje del Capanaparo by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morros de San Juan - Guárico State*










http://www.mintur.gob.ve/mintur/llanos-de-venezuela/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capanaparo River - Apure State*










http://www.mintur.gob.ve/mintur/blog/ruta-de-gallegos-itinerario-de-inspiracion-y-ecoturismo-extremo/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar State*










http://www.pinterest.com/pin/431290101785772082/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bolivar Square, Tabay – Mérida State*


100_1299 by Irama Sodja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*House of Academy , Caracas - Capital District *










http://www.mintur.gob.ve/mintur/blog/ciudad/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Farms in Nirgua, - Yaracuy State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90942185


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isla de Plata, Mochima Park- Anzoátegui State*










http://www.diariolavoz.net/2013/07/04/isla-de-plata-eden-del-oriente-venezolano/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pueblo Lano, Trujillo *State










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51540795


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tabay - Mérida State*


Random Merída, Tabay Aguas Termales 028 by Cake2008, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Marites Lagoon, Margarita Island- Nueva Esparta State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4884098


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas Aerial view and Botanical Garden, Capital District*










http://www.pinterest.com/pin/20266267048035150/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colonial Street, Coro - Falcón state*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47837148


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Horse Racing Thru the Apure River, Apure State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8603882


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casiquiare River - Amazonas State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44962813


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ventuari River - Amazonas State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19781266


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ejído - Mérida State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6157378


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flooded Lands around Orinoco River - Bolivar State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13887889


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porlamar, Margarita Island - Nueva Esparta State*


Porlamar by Saint Iago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Testigos Island - Federal Dependencies* 


Testigo Grande E15 by AbyssWriter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia View From Casupo Park - Carabobo State*










https://flic.kr/p/dHQbDV


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Choroní Main Street - Aragua State


Choroní by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mountain System in Mataclara - Cojedes State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37340994


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Misty and foggy morning on the Plains, - Cojedes State*


Niebla Matutina CEA by araujovisual, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moricha River Largo - Monagas State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21065178


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sinamaica Lagoon - Zulia State*










http://www.lapequecomeflor.com/2011/12/la-profe-en-el-sur-del-lago.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebrada del Vino - Lara State*


Quebrada del Vino by Alex Lanz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altamira Square at night, Caracas - Miranda State*


11 by ııı Alejandra Arzola ııı, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia Lake, Carabobo and Aragua States*


Lago de Tacarigua by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acopán Tepuy - Amazonas State*










http://www.lapequecomeflor.com/2012/04/el-acopan-hechicero.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Road to Chacantá- Mérida State*


Carretera a Chacantá by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Peribeca - Táchira State

Piso mojado by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unare Lagoon - Anzoátegui*


Manglar by sietemilideas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kukenan-Kamaiwá - Bolivar State*


Vale Kukenan-Kamaiwá by Thiago Orsi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curímagua - Falcón State*


Cerca de Curimagua by javier-romero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Carlos Fort, La Guaira - Vargas State*



Garita del Fuerte San Carlos ©Jorge Karpati por karbus412, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Rosa Fort, La Asuncion - Nueva Esparta State*



Castillo Santa Rosa, La Asunción, Margarita, Venezuela por --Sergio--, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Esmeralda village and Orinoco River - Amazonas State*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/387205


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duida Mountain an the Plains - Amazonas State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11276699


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acequias - Mérida State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52680383


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*harrison ford On Tepuy Roraima - Venezuela*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medina Beach - Sucre State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3825839


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

^^:cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Galeras, Achaguas - Apure State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26785262


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Canaima, Bolivar State - Venezuela*



























Fuente: http://www.mintur.gob.ve/mintur/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Copas Mountain - Táchira State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19435473


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Humocaro Fall - Lara State*


PICT0056 by Tesne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mochima Park - Sucre State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3373948


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mountains in Urdaneta Municipality - Trujillo State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51540548


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio Caribe - Sucre State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6872049


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morichal Largo River - Monagas State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1944534


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Esequibo - Venezuela*




































Fuente:Lapatilla.com


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Sapo Water Fall - Bolivar State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59823541


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Tocuyo - Lara Sate*









[/url]El Tocuyo by conc3pto Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Canaima - Bolivar State*




































Creditos http://loscuentosdemitierra.blogspot.com/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please post the credits, source on these photos.


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Merida, Merida State.*





























Creditos http://www.mintur.gob.ve/mintur/


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Caracas - Tereza Carreño Theater


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*Please note that if you have posted photos without proper credits, please do so now by editing your entry. If you do not do so, the photos will be deleted. Also, note the title clearly indicates ONE PHOTO PER DAY. That means ONE photo, not SEVERAL. Please choose ONE photo you want to keep and delete the rest, or we will delete them all for you. Thank you.*


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

Taller said:


> *Please note that if you have posted photos without proper credits, please do so now by editing your entry. If you do not do so, the photos will be deleted. Also, note the title clearly indicates ONE PHOTO PER DAY. That means ONE photo, not SEVERAL. Please choose ONE photo you want to keep and delete the rest, or we will delete them all for you. Thank you.*





Yen Jcc said:


> Hello everyone, this thread is for share some picture that show how is Venezuela.
> *
> Rules:
> You only can post one or three photo per post.*


????????


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puy Puy - Sucre State*










www.panoramio.com/photo/74949977


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Canaima National Park - Bolivar State.*


















Fuente: facebook.com/LaBioguia


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Fernando aerial view - Apure State*


San Fernando de Apure, Venezuela (SVSR | SFD) by r.coppola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Juan Griego Bay, Margarita Island - Nueva Esparta State*


Atardecer en Juan Griego by henry_hjpg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Blanquilla Archipelago - Federal Dependencies*


La Blanquilla, Venezuela by Johnny Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petaquire - Vargas State*










https://flic.kr/p/dLgMUK


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Relampago del Catatumbo - Zulia State*









.facebook.comCausaVenezuela

"El relámpago del Catatumbo es un singular fenómeno meteorológico que se produce en el sur del lago de Maracaibo en el estado Zulia, cuyo nombre deriva del río Catatumbo. Este fenómeno se caracteriza por ser un relámpago casi continuado y silente que se produce en nubes de gran desarrollo vertical formando arcos eléctricos entre los 2 y los 10 kilómetros de altura (o más).
Tiene una ocurrencia anual de 140 a 160 noches o más, durando hasta 10 horas por noche y produce hasta 280 descargas por hora. Además, estas tormentas eléctricas producen un elevado porcentaje de toda la capa de ozono generada a escala mundial por lo que el relámpago del Catatumbo puede considerarse como uno de los principales regeneradores individuales de la capa de ozono del planeta, produciendo aproximadamente 1.176.000 descargas eléctricas atmosféricas. 
Fue declarado Patrimonio Natural del Zulia el 27 de septiembre de 2005 y se busca catalogarlo como patrimonio de la humanidad bajo la protección de la Unesco, y en caso de lograrse sería el primer fenómeno meteorológico con esta catalogación, tomando en consideración, que es "Unico" en el planeta."


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Tortuga Island - Venezuela*









facebook.com/IslaLaTortugaVe/timeline


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*El Pico Bolivar, Merida*









fotoela.blogspot.com


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sierra Nevada, Merida State*









humanandnatural.com


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zapara Island - Zulia State*










https://flic.kr/p/baJjAF


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Medanos de Coro, Coro - Falcon State.*









facebook.com/pages/I-love-Coro


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campo Mara - Zulia State*


RAIN IN CAMPO MARA/LLUVIA EN CAMPO MARA by Alexandra Gómez ©, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Apartaderos, Merida State *

*En la cima de la montaña se aprecia el obervatorio espacial "Llano Alto"*









satellitetoday.com


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Balcon de los Arcayas, Coro - Falcon State*








By Javier Da Silveria


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Los Llanos - Venezuela*









facebook.comThisIsVenezuela


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinoco River view from Ciudad Bolivar Street, - Bolivar State*


Los techos y el Orinoco by el pequeño ojo, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*National Observatory of Llano del Hato, Merida - State.*









Wikipedia


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Road to Siquisique - Lara State*


Camino a Siquisique by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Cayo Pelon, Morrocoy - Falcon State.*










This is Venezuela Fans Page


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Roraima - Bolivar State*









facebook.com/ThisIsVenezuela


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hillside "Barrio" 23 de Enero, Caracas - Capital District *


the hindu times by Anthony Salazar ּ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rubio - Táchira State*


Rubio bajo un cielo amenazador by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chacopata lagoon, Araya - Sucre State*


Flamingos en la laguna de Chacopata, Península de Araya, Edo. Sucre, Venezuela. by Jose Jaime Araujo, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Confluence Orinoco river and Caroni River - Bolivar State.*









Creditos Corbis


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Monumento natural Piedra del Cocuy - Amazonas State.*









facebook.com/ThisIsVenezuela


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Archipielago de Los Roques.*


















facebook.com/minturven


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Teatro Municipal de Caracas.*









facebook.com/minturven


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piñango Village - Merida State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41381234


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Merida State.*









facebook.com/ThisIsVenezuela


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Merida State.*









facebook.com/ThisIsVenezuela


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*this is one of the two Orthodox Christian Church outside romania another is in chicago (USA) *

*El Hatillo - Miranda State.*









By Elizabeth Kline.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Ana - Trujillo State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9990187


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Laguna La Restinga - Margarita Island*









By Francisco Sánchez


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Laguna La Restinga - Margarita Island*










corpng.com


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Rincón, La Grita - Táchira State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1927568


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Casa de la Piedra / Puerto Ayacucho, Amazonas State*










*Mirador Monte Bello*








aporrea.com


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Guacharo Cave - Monagas State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1944488


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puertas de Miraflores - Sucre State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3445759









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21199960


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mesa de Guerrero-Cuaricuena Táchira State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46842314


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sand Dunes, Capanaparo - Apure State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37143976


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macanao Peninsula, Margarita Island - Nueva Esparta State*










https://flic.kr/p/71YDv2


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinokia Bridge aerial view - Bolivar State*


Orinoco Bridge by jkaiser's, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinoco Delta - Delta Amacuro State*


Delta Orinoco 279 by EESS2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apure River - Apure State*


Pinceladas by Alfonso Giraldo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Florida - Táchira State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/528832


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manzanillo beach, Margarita Island - Nueva Esparta State*










https://flic.kr/p/71Maco


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Motatán - Chachopo Valley - Mérida State*










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/28981185


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinoco's Plains - Apure State*


Se avecina tormenta by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Los Llanos*









facebook.com/elmundoeyn


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Yanomami ethnic - Amazonas State*









facebook.com/ThisIsVenezuela


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Faro Island - Anzoátegui State*


Cuando languidese la tarde... by J. L. G. 2008, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Playa Medina - Sucre State*









.facebook.com/ThisIsVenezuela


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Delta Amacuro State*









facebook.com/ThisIsVenezuela


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hermoso país Venezuela.

Saludos desde la Argentina


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Merida State *









.facebook.com/minturven


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Galera Beach view from the hill - Nueva Esparta State*


Playa la Galera - Isla de Margarita - Venezuela - North West Caribbean Sea by West Coast and Caribbean Sea Country and Location, on Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

El Tirano, Margarita by RodPisani, on Flickr








​


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Angel Falls (kerepakupai vena), Bolivar State.*









mintur.com.ve


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Canaima, Bolivar State.*









mintur.com.ve


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cerro Wichuj - Amazonas State*


Cerro Wichuj(Cara de Indio) by ferjflores, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aguas de Moisés - Sucre State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3825776


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Adicora Beach. The best place kaysurf, Falcon State*









Facebook/Thisisvenezuela


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sandboard - Medanos de Coro, Falcon State*









Loscuentosdemitierra/facebook


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Surf in Margarita Island *









facebook/thisisvenezuela


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Araguaney - National Tree of Venezuela*









Creditos a su autor


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Dorada Island - Maracaibo - Zulia State*









Creditos a su autor


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trujillo - Venezuela*











https://flic.kr/p/6RqBhX


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Puerto Maya - Aragua State*









By Maria Eugenia Hernandez


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sucre State*









By Mariely Marquez


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cubiro - Lara State*


Continuidad by Katherine León, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

jose l. said:


> *Caño Zorro - Amazonas State*
> 
> 
> Caño Zorro by ferjflores, on Flickr


the water color looks interesting, it's red!


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Mussoda said:


> the water color looks interesting, it's red!


It is not red water, ....it is jasper stone and it makes the water to look red

 :cheers:


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Cruz San Clemente, Coro - Falcon State.*

this is the place where was made the first mass in south america









ILoveCoro/Facebook


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinoco Delta - Delta Amacuro State*










https://flic.kr/p/e4WrZn


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Margarita Island*









Mintur/facebook


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Los Roques.
*

In Los Roques you’ll find white sand and clear blue water, which makes it an ideal paradise for many activities









Thisisvenezuela/facebook


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Los Roques.
*









facebook.com/ThisIsVenezuela


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Canaima - Bolivar State*









thisisvenezuela/facebook


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Rock Formation tepuy - Gran Sabana - Bolivar State*









thisisvenezuela/facebook


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Los Nevados - Merida State*









By Elizabeth Kline


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acequias - Mérida State*


Parches de sol by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunrise at the Tepuyes Valley - Bolivar State*


Amanecer en el Valle de los Tepuyes by Delfin Abzueta, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Mochima - Anzoátegui State*









vemextours.com


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Mochima - Anzoátegui State*









venezuelatuya


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Mochima en el estado Aragua? tas clarito...Anzoategui/Sucre...


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

Herzeleid said:


> Mochima en el estado Aragua? tas clarito...Anzoategui/Sucre...


Cierto! :nuts:


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Mochima - Sucre/Anzoategui State*









.facebook.com/minturven


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Choroni . Aragua State*









.facebook.com/minturven[/URL]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arzobispo Chacón - Mérida State*


Rayo by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sierra La Culata - Merida State*


Vista hacia Ejido y la Sierra de la Culata by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corredor de las Rosas - Táchira State*


Paisaje by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coro Sand dunes - Falcon State*


Los Médanos by 2spacesNoTabs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quibor - Sanare road - Lara State*


26Dic2009 63 by fernandocrespo, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Morrocoy - Falcon State*









Thisisvenezuela


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Morrocoy - Falcon State*









Thisisvenezuela


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan de Lagunillas - Merida State*


Vista hacia San Juan de Lagunillas by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morichal Largo - Monagas State*


Morichal Largo, Edo. Monagas, Venezuela by Cosas he visto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Punta Beach, Cubagua Island - Nueva Esparta State*


Playa La Punta al amanecer by 3M1L14N0, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San juan de las gondolas - Sucre State*


Península de Paria by Jose Jaime Araujo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Laguna Verde (The Green Lagoon), Humboldt Peak – Merida State*


La Laguna Verde by Luis Castro / Mnk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Cabello view - Carabobo State*


[1 by danny ramos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kukenan Tepui - Bolivar State*


Tepuy Kukenán (Venezuela) © Athanasios Papadopoloulos/Eye Ubiquitous/Corbis/Cordon Press by AXA SEGUROS ESPAÑA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunflower field in Turén - Portuguesa State*


Girasoles by E_Velazco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Victoria - Aragua State*


Valles de Aragua by Jesus Osilia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manicuare - Sucre State *


caminos que se unen by dNa 2 © - Daniela Araya Abreu -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Juan Griego bay, Margarita island - Nueva Esparta State*



Lancheros by gamarcano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tucacas - Falcon State*


Venezuela by Luiz Felipe Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sierra de Falcon - Falcon State*



La Sierra de Falcón es verde by el pequeño ojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bailadores-La Grita Roadway - Mérida State*


30Dic2009 32 by fernandocrespo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lobatera - Táchira State*


Serpenteando las cumbres by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

jose l. said:


> *Bailadores-La Grita Roadway - Mérida State*
> 
> 
> 30Dic2009 32 by fernandocrespo, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Oro, Lobatera - Táchira State*


Fila de pinos by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chama River, Mucuchies - Mérida State*



Río Chama, Venezuela by kmuller00, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Guitar mall, Barquisimeto - Lara State*


SAMBIL BARQUISIMETO by Juan Carlos Leal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colonia Tovar - Aragua State*


Colonia Tovar by Frankalex14, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capanaparo River - Apure State*


"La Macanilla" Río Capanaparo, Edo. Apure by carola_z, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Domingo - Mérida State*


Untitled by recordatorio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avila Park - Vargas State*


soledad - solitude by ruurmo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coche Island - Nueva Esparta State*


Isla de Coche by r.coppola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Ana - Táchira State*



Altar de la Iglesia de Santa Ana, Táchira, Venezuela by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Congo Mirador - Zulia State*


Iglesia del Congo Mirador, Estado Zulia, Venezuela by Margo_BA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mucuchíes - Mérida State*


Mucuchíes, Venezuela by kmuller00, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Universidad de los Andes – Mérida State*


n1_354c by Universidad de Los Andes, Mérida - Venezuela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paraguaná - Falcon State*


Ar-chivo criminal... by Caps!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coro Dunes - Falcon State*


Los Medanos - Dunes near Coro by Bled Runner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Pilar reservoir - Sucre State*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73652146


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Morro, Porlamar - Nueva Esparta State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5645211


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Farallón - Nueva Esparta State*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5051741


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponton de Guariquen - Sucre State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18862306


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caripe - Monagas State*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9816119


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ruins in Carora – Lara State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/105684455


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Leona Mountain - Lara State*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/86330899


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Rosa - Lara State*


Santa Rosa by Alex Lanz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cubiro - Lara State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9744517


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Isidro Mountains, in Montalban - Carabobo State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109976132


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kavanayen - Bolivar State*


Tepui by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cayo Sombrero - Falcon State*


Cayo Sombrero by Surtraveling.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Carlos Fort - Zulia State*


Castillo San Carlos de la Barra, Isla de San Carlos, Estado Zulia, Venezuela by Wilfredor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cepe Bay - Aragua State*


Bahía de Cepe by Jose Luis Garcia Tucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Colombia - Aragua State*


Cepe / Playa Grande / Choroni (Enero) by Jesús González Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Sabana - vargas State*


y podemos soñarlo... by Ariane Madriz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catia La Mar - Vargas State*


My hometown by N3ptun0, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Guaira - Vargas State
*

Venezuela 2004 by Travelling Pooh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Above the Angel Fall Tepuy - Bolivar State*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1157415


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casiquiare River Amazonas State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44962813


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinoco River - Amazonas State*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/104585368


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinoco-Ventuari - Amazonas State*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12932381


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autana Tepuy - Amazonas State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13938401


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autana Tepuy - Amazonas State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96834519


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maipures River - Amazonas State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/53113879


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cariaco Gulf - Sucre State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62922600


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pintada Beach - Anzoátegui State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7328596


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Pedro Gual Municipality - Miranda State*_











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77120795


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Higuerote - Miranda State*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/227587


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chama River - Merida State*


Río Chama by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Trampa - Merida State*


Valle del río Nuestra Señora by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kukenan Tepuy - Bolivar State*


Tepuy Kukenán (Venezuela) © Athanasios Papadopoloulos/Eye Ubiquitous/Corbis/Cordon Press by AXA SEGUROS ESPAÑA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guri reservoir - Bolivar State*


Edge Of Civilisation by foto Neil Hinde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lechería - Anzoátegui State*


Dimitrius Demu by Carmen Marval, on Flickr


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

​


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)




----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chinak Merú - Bolivar State*


. by ticoponch, on Flickr


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Great pics


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tabay - Merida State*


Venezuelan Andes by davidkjelkerud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tabay - Merida State*


IMG_2972 by p3p510, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caripe - Monagas State*


Geografia de Caripe by j_vera_a_c, on Flickr


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elorza - Apure State*


Laguna Zarazara by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elorza - Apure State*


Laguna Zarazara by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jiraquito, Nirgua - Yaracuy State*


between by GaboeBrown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mono Island, Mochima - Anzoátegui State*


Isla el Mono by j_vera_a_c, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chacantá - Merida State*


Pueblos del Sur by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Casimiro – Aragua State*


San Casimiro by Luis Castro / Mnk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Playa blanca, Mochima park - Anzoategui State*


El Paraíso... by José Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mérida – Mérida State *


Catedral de Mérida... desde los techos. by Julio Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colonia Tovar – Aragua State*


Colonia Tovar, Venezuela by Lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mifafi –Mérida State*


Mifafí by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mucucháchi - Merida State*


El pueblo de Mucuchachí by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Merida*


Aguas vivas en la selva by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

jose l. said:


>


Irreal photo, like a glimpse from the Age of Dinosaurs!


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mucuñuque - Mérida State*


Mucuñuque by Lock Yee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mucutuy river - Mérida*


Crecida by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Guaira view from Avila Mount - Vargas State*


Vista de La Guaira by Johnny Sosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Merida State*


Pueblos del Sur by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Morro - Merida State*


El Morro by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cañond del Diablo – Bolivar State*


Cañon del Diablo, Valle de las Mil Columnas by Sandro Helmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perez Mujica Square, Valencia - Carabobo State*


Plaza André Pérez Mujica-13 by Rodrigo Miguel RR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perez Mujica Square, Valencia - Carabobo State*


Plaza André Pérez Mujica-02c by Rodrigo Miguel RR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barinas - Barinas State*


Casa de la cultura by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pedro del Rio - Táchira*


Untitled by Yessica Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Cobre - Táchira State*



Majestuosa by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Ana - Táchira State*


Santa Ana vista desde mi balcón by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tribes on Orinoco delta - Delta Amacuro State*


Venezuela_Nv07aFeb08_866 by Juandieguin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coro Sand Dunes - Falcon State*



medanos de coro - so happy to be back : ) by Gabriela Ordaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coro Sand Dunes - Falcon State*


♥ by Gabriela Ordaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manzanillo Beach, Margarita Island - Nueva Esparta State*



Manzanillo by 3M1L14N0, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Fe Gulf – Sucre State*


Golfo de Santa Fé I... by José Pestana, on Flickr


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...g/304px-Sucre_in_Venezuela_(+claimed).svg.png


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patanemo - Carabobo State*


Patanemo by Gabriela Parada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patanemo - Carabobo State*


Bahia de Patanemo by Tony Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tucupita - Delta Amacuro State*


Palafitos over Orinoco river by Josep M. Pons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morrocoy National Park - Falcon State*


Morrocoy by Carlos ZGZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zapara Island - Zulia State*


zapara sunset by o_gutierrezc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caruao - Vargas State*


CARUAO Fin del día by Joycer González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morrocoy National Park*


Morrocoy by Carlos ZGZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cata Bay - Aragua State*


Catica by Cristóbal Alvarado Minic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Raya Lagoon, Maragarita Island - Nueva Esparta State*


Child cast net in Laguna de Raya by Wilfredo Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

jose l. said:


> *Patanemo - Carabobo State*
> 
> 
> Bahia de Patanemo by Tony Fernández, on Flickr


wow what a beautiful place :nuts: :applause:


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

Morrocoy National Parck 



























http://vectordragonfly.com


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas - Capital District *


Desde lo mas alto. by Carlos E. Pérez S.L., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turmero - Aragua State*


Iglesia Ntra. Sra de La Candelaria - Turmero by Carlos E. Pérez S.L., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebrada Pacheco - Bolivar State*


La piscina de Pacheco (Arapan) by Verouschka Vera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ciudad Bolivar - Bolivar State*


Catedral de Ciudad Bolívar by Victor Orellana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pedro de los Altos - Miranda State*


Vista desde Laguneta de la Montaña by Johnny Sosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuruani River - Bolivar State*


Puente sobre el Río Yuruaní by biXoD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cepe - Aragua State*


bahia de cepe by gilberto sequera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto La Cruz - Anzoategui State*


Atardecer guaiqueri by Alvaro Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mochima National Park - Anzoategui State*


Atardecer Mochima by havakian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apartaderos - Merida State*


Mérida, Venezuela by German Pulvett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chorrera Las Gonzales Fall - Merida State*


Cascada chorrera Las Gonzales by vvenice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Roques - Federal Dependencies *


Cayo Agustí by dwayne miras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arauca River – Apure State*


El Arauca en Elorza by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## James.B (Aug 10, 2015)

Exotic and beautiful place!


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tortuga island - Federal Dependencies*


La Tortuga by r.coppola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Hacha Waterfall - Bolivar State*


Canaima 2009 0412 by VF-travelphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canaima Lagoon - Bolivar State*


La orilla en Technicolor by Eleazar Briceño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autana Mountain - Amazonas State*


Cerro Autana by Rafael Gonzalez Varela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuao River - Amazonas State *


Cerro cara del indio acostado (01) by Rafael Gonzalez Varela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuao River - Amazonas State*


By the Rivers (08) by Rafael Gonzalez Varela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuruani Tepuy - Bolivar State*


Tepuy Yuruaní by Fernando Flores, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Silencio – Monagas State*


rio17_1024x683 by ticoponch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cubiro – Lara State*


Desde Cubiro by Alex Lanz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taguaya - Monagas State*


la cimarronera by Carlos RivaS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guanaguana - Monagas State*


Estado Monagas by Andrés Orzaez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lobatera - Tachira State*


Nubosidad entre las montañas by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caracas, Capital District*


Ávila by Andrés Gerlotti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caracas, Capital District*


La Montaña insinuándose alSol by Francisco Marchena, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Roques, Federal Dependencies*


Roques-1 by Victor Manuel 22, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Choroní, Aragua*


choroni-3 by Victor Manuel 22, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caracas, Capital District*


Caracas by night by Victor Manuel 22, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Choroní, Aragua*


choroni-28 by Victor Manuel 22, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mérida, Mérida*


Parroquia by Manuel Cordoba, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mérida, Mérida*


Outhere by Manuel Cordoba, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mérida, Mérida*


Merida From Behind by Manuel Cordoba, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 2, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 2, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 1, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 1, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las puertas de Miraflores - Monagas State*


Las Puertas de Miraflores - estado Monagas by RICARDO GONZALEZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caripe - Monagas State*


Cabañas Niebla Azul - Caripe by RICARDO GONZALEZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ula Ula River, Puerto Ordaz - Bolivar State*


Rio Ula Ula by Luis Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cueva del Lobo - Táchira State*


Cueva de los Lobos by Yessica Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cueva del Lobo - Táchira State*


Untitled by Yessica Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cascada Fundacion - Táchira State*


La Olla by Yessica Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cueva del Lobo - Táachira State*


Cueva de los Lobos by Yessica Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montilla Fort, La Victoria - Aragua State*


CUARTEL MONTILLA by Axoben Bastidas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sombrero Key - Falcon State*


Cayo Sombrero by Gizecita!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio Del Táchira - Táchira State*


Iglesia de San Antonio del Tachira by Gizecita!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Merida – Merida State*


Encontré el Paraíso by Only J., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Sebastian - Táchira State*


de postal by nick hernadez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Toro Peak - Merida State*


Pico El Toro by Victor Antonio Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Helicopter, Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Sunrise, Trekking Mount Roraima Day 6, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 5, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 5, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 1, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 1, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mucuchachí - Merida State*


Mucuchachí en su valle by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jadacaquiva - Falcon State*


Iglesia de Jadacaquiva - Paraguaná by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moruy - Falcon State*


Iglesia de Moruy - Paraguaná by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*East Park of Caracas
*
Parque del Este by Luis Aldoma, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Caracas
*


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Mochima National Park*

Mochima National Park by Ricardo Muñoz Senior, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*From left to right: Tepuy Kukenan and Tepuy Roraima, Bolivar State*

The Lost World by Rafael Gonzalez Varela, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Museum on Barquisimeto, Lara State*

Vista Museo de Barquisimeto desde la torre David by marymnavarro, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Kukenan Tepui, Kukenan Falls and Roraima at Sunrise, Bolívar*

Kukenan Tepui, Kukenan Falls and Roraima at Sunrise, Gran Sabana, Venezuela by Rowan Castle, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Los Roques *

Banco de arena / Sandbank by 3M1L14N0, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Merida State*


Pueblos del Sur by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Molino - Merida State*


Valle de El Molino by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mucutuy - Merida State*


Pueblos del Sur - Mucutuy by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Green Stairs, Caracas*

Escaleras verdes by Pedreishon Rass, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Páramo, Mérida.*

Sr. Manuel by marymnavarro, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Nirgua, Yaracuy*

Vuelos en parapente, Nirgua edo. Yaracuy - Venezuela 01 by Rafael Pinto Herrera, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Angel Falls*

Salto Angel by tourdelmundo, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aricagua Road - Merida State*


La carretera a Aricagua by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mesa Moreno - Táchira State*


Mesa Moreno by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mucurandá - Merida State*


Mucurandá by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mucutuy - Merida State*


Pueblos del Sur - Mucutuy by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chama River - Merida State*


2009-09-18-17h05m06 PDS by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Sunrise at Canaima Lagoon*

Sunrise at Canaima Lagoon, Venezuela by Rowan Castle, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Goats and salt lake, Falcón*

Sin título by βARROS, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Road to Tucacas, Falcón*



















By: Joao Abel Goncalves


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Salt lake in San Román Cape, Falcón*










By: Joao Abel Goncalves


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Nirgua, Yaracuy*










By: Joao Abel Goncalves


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Nirgua, Yaracuy*










By: Joao Abel Goncalves


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Sunrise at Canaima Lagoon*

Sunrise at Canaima Lagoon, Venezuela by Rowan Castle, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*On the top of Tepuy*










By: Vittorio Croba


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Road in the paramo, Mérida*



















By: Mintur


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Sunset in road to Coro, Falcón*










By: Nestor Ocando


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Kama falls, Gran Sabana*

Kama Falls, Gran Sabana, Venezuela by Rowan Castle, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Kukenan Tepui from Paraitepui Village, Gran Sabana*








[/url]Kukenan Tepui from Paraitepui Village, Venezuela by Rowan Castle, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mucusún - Merida State*


Mucusún by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guaráque - Merida State*


Sabana andina 9 by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guaráque - Merida State*


La pared by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mucuchachí - Merida State*


Montaña de Mucuchachí by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Isabel - Sucre State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24396742


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Isabel - Sucre Stat*e










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59206319


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...enezuela.svg/268px-Sucre_in_Venezuela.svg.png


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paria Peninsula Coast - Sucre State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3826023


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Sucre State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3825891


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucaral - Anzoategui State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/65965064


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinoco River - Bolivar State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54640093


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinoco River - Bolivar State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10557010


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matanzas - Bolivar State *










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61551542


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinoco Plains - Anzoategui State*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54640414


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Piscina beach, Mochima Park - Sucre State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1215566


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Los Chaguaramos, Caracas*










By: Rafael Cortizz


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*East Park, Caracas*

Corbeta Leander. by Tairubi Avila, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Lunch Stop on the Churun River, with Wei Tepui (Tepui of the Sun and Moon) in the Background, Bolivar State
*

Lunch Stop on the Churun River, with Wei Tepui (Tepui of the Sun and Moon) in the Background by Rowan Castle, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto La Cruz - Anzoátegui State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1215621


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tacarigua Lagoon - Miranda State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99015542


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuy River valley - Miranda State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55277825


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuira River - Miranda State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79329520


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Tiamo - Guarico State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/102184804


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

jose l. said:


> *Tacarigua Lagoon - Miranda State*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing sunset :cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petaquire – Vargas State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18019354


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Teques – Miranda State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87965891


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oricao – Vargas State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75497533


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Boca de Aroa sunset, Falcon State *

palmeras en Boca de Aroa by Ørs, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Lonely Horse in Mérida Landscape*

Acequias by jlcrucif, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*El Sapo Falls, Bolívar State *

Salto El Sapo by Jesus Roldan, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guacamayal Dam, Guanape – Anzoategui State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54627979


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Mercedes – Guárico State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7682148


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Plains – Apure State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63234115


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Platillon Hill - Guarico State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50151258


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balneaario El Castrero - Guarico State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16273363


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mataclara - Cojedes State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37164238


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calcetas de Mataclara - Cojedes State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37164248


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rice Plantation, Turén - Portuguesa State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23285262


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e2/Portuguesa_in_Venezuela.svg/268px-Portuguesa_in_Venezuela.svg.png


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*De la Cruz Hill, Araure - Portuguesa State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25269344


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Sunset in Cumaná, Sucre State*

Atardecer en Cumana by Daniel Guarache, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Sunrise in Mérida*

Rayo by jlcrucif, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Humocaro Valley - Lara State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15224975


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

jose l. said:


>


Amazing!


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Enjoying the waterfall, Bolívar State*

Pozo del Gigante by Jesus Roldan, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Helicopter, Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolívar, Bolívar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolívar, Bolívar*


Angel Falls Excursion, Salto Ángel, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolivar*


Sunrise, Trekking Mount Roraima Day 6, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolívar, Bolívar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 5, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolívar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 5, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolívar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 5, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolívar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 5, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolívar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 1, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolívar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 1, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolívar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 1, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canaima National Park, Bolívar*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 1, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chama River - Merida State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/89340738


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiguará - Merida State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51295152


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Llano Grande - Táchira State*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63055550


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Acequias, Mérida State*

Acequias by jlcrucif, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Elorza flooded, Apure State*

El llano inundado by jlcrucif, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Acequias, Mérida State*

Acequias by jlcrucif, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*La Ensillada, Mérida State*

La montaña verde by jlcrucif, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

Pueblo Nuevo, Táchira State

Pueblo Nuevo en sus montañas by jlcrucif, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Horses in the landscape, Mérida State
*

Caballos de páramo 2 by jlcrucif, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Mucubají Landscape, Mérida State*

Em Mucubají by jlcrucif, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Cristobal view from El cristo - Táchira State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2238388


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Rangel Mountain - Táchira State*_










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18172554


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peracal - Táchira State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18598009


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rubio - Táchira State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11896047


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rubio - Táchira State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2338470


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apure River - Apure State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29007898


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Urbana View and Orinoco River - Bolivar State*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10463854


----------



## Kevin Clicks (Aug 29, 2015)

wolffparkinsonwhite said:


> Pueblo Nuevo, Táchira State


Good work..Keep going..Am also coming


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clarines - Anzoategui*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/336914


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caño Macareo - Delta Amacuro*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54642457


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anaway waterfall - Bolivar State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10765394


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canaima Lagoon from Above - Bolivar State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16006429


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chinak Waterfall - Bolivar State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48822386


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caroni River from Above - Bolivar State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7487739


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chirikayen - Bolivar State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/95071083


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaspe waterfall - Bolivar State*










[URL="http://www.panoramio.com/photo/81604041"]http://www.panoramio.com/photo/81604041[/URL]


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Cainaima Lagoon - Bolívar State​*









By: Mintur


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*San Carlos of Borromeo Castle - Nueva Esparta State​*









By: Mintur


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Morro - Merida State*


Frente a El Morro by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elorza - Apure*


El llano inundado by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Molino Valley - Merida State*


Valle de El Molino by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chichiriviche - Falcon State*


Chichiriviche by Cédric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elorza - Apure*


Morichal by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colonia Tovar Road - Aragua State*


Ver este amanecer me anima a seguir mi camino! by flor Gerik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colonia Tovar - Aragua State*


Colonia Tovar by carlosorland, on Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Morrocoy Cay - Falcon State​*









By: Mintur


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

Sunset in dunes of Coro - Falcón State​









By: Mintur


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Roques from Above - Federal Dependencies *


Sobrevolando Los Roques by 3M1L14N0, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Some landscaping in Táchira State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18489069


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Ceibal and Torbes river - Tachira State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18173683


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordero - Tachira State*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37836137


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Orinoco River - Bolívar State*​









By: Mintur


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Medina Beach - Sucre State *​









By: Mintur


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

UCV Botanical Garden - Caracas​









By: Mintur


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Plains Landscape - Apure State*​









By: Mintur


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Ordaz - Bolivar State*










http://hoyvenezuela.info/decretan-dia-laboral-en-bolivar-por-juego-eliminatorio-venezuela-paraguay/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trujillo Landscape - Trujillo*


agricultura Cende3 by Station Alpine Joseph Fourier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carache - Trujillo State*


La Mesa de Carache, Trujillo. by Erick Rincones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Ana - Trujillo State*


Santa Ana - Trujillo - Sus Calles 002 by Asdrubal Suarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toituna - Tachira State
*

Iglesia y Casa Cural by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borotá - Tachira State*


Igleisa by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mesa Moreno – Tachira State*


Mesa Moreno by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guaraque – Merida State*


Sabana andina 8 by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guaraque – Merida State*


HPIM3132 by juan salas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Carabobo*


03Jun2012 46 by Fernando Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego, Valencia - Carabobo*


over by Mikhail Nikiforov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maracay - Aragua*


#Maracay by Miguel Escuela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salto Kawi - Bolivar*


Kawi Falls | Salto Kawi by Fernando Flores, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mauraik Falls - Bolivar*


Mauraik Meru - Mauraik Falls by Fernando Flores, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Capitol, Caracas - Capital district*


Capitolio by Ricardo Regardiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canaima Park - Bolivar*


Sabana Madre by Luis Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canaima Park - Bolivar*


F9 by Frank Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canaima Park - Bolivar*


Círculo Arekuna by Diana Carolina Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuruani River - Bolivar*


GS-2011 by Gabrielle.ll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canaima Park - Bolivar*


Lugar de Los Pericos by Luis Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Above Roraima Tepui - Bolivar*


El foso - Tepui Roraima by Paco Alfonso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kawi Falls - Bolivar*


Kawi Falls by Delfin Abzueta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordero - Tachira*


Cordero Panorámico by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casa del Padre - Tachira*


A lo lejos by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almorzadero Paramo - Tachira*


Mis Montañas by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Grita - Tachira*


La GRita y TaleZ by Jose Alejandro Garcia Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almorzadero - Tachira*


Paisaje by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Oro - Tachira*


Fila de pinos by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*View of Jaji - Merida*


Vía Jají by JR2V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunflower field, Turén - Portuguesa*


Path to the sun by Anni Bolotin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebrada de Aza - Tachira*


Valle de la Quebrada de Aza by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Old Rubio - Tachira*


Rubio antiguo by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uruyen Pemón Indian Village - Bolivar*










http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/09/23/magazine/the-voyages-issue.html#Venezuela


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angel Fall - Bolivar*










http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/09/23/magazine/the-voyages-issue.html#Venezuela


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pueblo Hondo - Tachira*


Pueblo Hondo by Máximo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Landscape in Amazonas Jungle -Amazonas*


IMG_1679 by Rossella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apure and Orinoco rivers conexion - Apure/Bolivar*


Donde el Río Orinoco ...conoce al Río Apure， atardecer en Amazonas Venezuela #amazing #amazonas #amazon #paradise #river #sunset #perfect #sun #dreams #love #instagood #elnacionalweb #instadaily #instaVe #instalike #love #lgg4 by Lecort85, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

jose l. said:


> ]


 Venezuela has some of the most dramatic sceneries. I hope these natural systems will not be destroyed, as happened in many parts of our once beautiful planet.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salto de Tabay - Merida*


salto tabay by rocio poggi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Elena de Uairen - Bolivar*


Santa Elena de Uairen by marcin wojcik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Ensillada - Merida*


La Ensillada (Mucuchachí) by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Llano del Hato Observatory - Merida*


Atardecer Sobre la Cúpula del Telescopio Smith del Observatorio Llano del Hato by Javi Serna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trapiche Nueva Casarapa Ruins - Miranda*


Ruinas Trapiche Nueva Casarapa by Anthony Camargo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Machurucuto from the Air - Miranda*


Machurucuto Siete Cinco by r.coppola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coche ISland from above - Nueva Esparta*


Isla de Coche by r.coppola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mucuchies - Merida*


Iglesia de San Rafael de Mucuchies - Estado Mérida by Alfredo Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maracaibo - Zulia*


La chinita. Maracaibo by Fernando Elias Guarache Ocque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Robledal - Nueva Esparta*


Playa Punta Arenas by Энтони Миллан, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Tunal - Nueva Esparta*


221 Playa El Tunal by chalifour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estanquez - Merida*


Capilla de Estanques by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aricagua - Merida*


Pueblos del Sur by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Cienaga - Aragua*


la cienaga by miguel rondon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San rafael Del Macho - Merida*


San rafael del macho meridad by alfonso_gallardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casa del padre - Tachira*


Paisaje paramero by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casa del Padre - Tachira*


Capilla y montañas by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Road to casa del Padre - Tachira*


Carretera de Casa del Padre by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mallorquina - Falcon*


Mayorquina by Alfredo Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colonia Tovar - Aragua*


Placivel by Cristóbal Alvarado Minic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tortuga Island - Federal Dependencies*


La Tortuga by r.coppola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elorza - Apure*


El Arauca en Elorza by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The flooded Savanna from above - Apure*


Aerial Perspective Apure 14 by Ben Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Fernando Surrounds - Apure*


Aerial Perspective San Fernando de Apure 7 by Ben Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guayaraca Valley - Bolivar*


Canaima Kuraupa Valley by Peter van der Giessen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caripe - Monagas*


San Agustín (desde los pinos) by José Luis Lezama Duque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Highlands - Miranda*


Mountains & Valleys by Jesus Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canaima Park - Bolivar*


Auyantepui view from Gran Sabana–Memories of Guiana highlands 2 by kazs2307, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Merida*


pano Valley (6446) by Brian Russell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Tigre Valley - Aragua*


Ven09_Clux_0044a by Jerry Oldenettel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Savanna landscape - Bolivar*


Savanna Panorama, Venezuela by EL PEDALERO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Around Autana tepui - Amazonas*


BAJANDO DEL WAHARI by ZAHYLIS ZAMBRANO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Puerta - Trujillo*


David E. Finol - La Puerta by David Enrique Finol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barquisimeto panoramic - Lara*


Barquisimeto Venezuela by José Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabudare - Lara*


Puesta del sol sobre Cabudare desde el Monumento Manto de María Divina Pastora by José Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Road in Araya Peninsula - Sucre*


Peninsula de Araya Venezuela by Sithlord01, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Muertos Beach, Araya - Sucre*


Tremenda la playa de los Muertos #MediTB15 by Julen Iturbe-Ormaetxe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Araya - Sucre*


_MG_5542Int by redo192, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Angoleta, Araya - Sucre*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tineox/9677876441


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macuro - Sucre*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60131779


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paria Peninsula coast - Sucre*










http://caribetotalviajesyecoturismo.blogspot.com/2011/07/peninsula-de-paria.html


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Carlos de la Barra - Zulia*










http://noticiaaldia.com/2015/01/si-agarraste-el-puente-estos-son-los-destinos-a-los-que-pudes-viajar-con-menos-de-bs-3-mil/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedernales - Delta Amacuro*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54641367


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caño Macareo - Delta Amacuro*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54642457


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morichal Largo - Monagas*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21065755


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chacopata from the air - Sucre*


Chacopata Sucre Venezuela Aerial View by roli_b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cubiro - Lara*


DSC05521 by Edgar Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tostos - Merida*


Tostos, Mérida Venezuela. by Leo Javiex, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guanape - Anzoategui*


valle guanape by rafael marrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guanape Valley - Anzoategui*


valle guanape by rafael marrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Nevados - Merida*


Los Nevados - Mérida, VENEZUELA by o_gutierrezc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apartaderos - Merida*


Apartaderos, Mérida VENEZUELA by o_gutierrezc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Cristo lagoon - Merida*


LAGUNA DEL SANTO CRISTO by marymnavarro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Guamache - Nueva Esparta*_


puerto el Guamache by Angel Rojnik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venegara del Cobre - tachira*


HDR Campestre, Venegara del Cobre , Venezuela. by reinaldo aguilera a, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near El Zumbador - Tachira*


Cumbres ANdinas I ..G by reinaldo aguilera a, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venegara del Cobre - Tachira*


Valle de Venegará del Cobre, Táchira Venezuela. by reinaldo aguilera a, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rubio - Tachira*


El Rubio de tantos puentes by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuqui - Tachira*


Paisaje de Cuqui by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Mulera - Tachira*


Loma by carlos maldonado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Savanna in Monagas*


Monagas extensa by Jonathan Vera Caripe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mochima - Anzoategui*


Mochima by Jonathan Vera Caripe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maya Bay - Aragua*


Maya by Cristóbal Alvarado Minic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ocumare de la Costa - Aragua*


Paisaje de El Playón by Cristóbal Alvarado Minic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mucusun - Merida*


Mucusún by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Cumaná Sunset - Sucre State​*
Atardecer cálido en Cumaná by Daniel Guarache, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tocopero - Falcon*


Mirador Tocopero - Edo. Falcon, Venezuela by Juan Jose Acurero Perez, on Flickr


----------



## TravisZariwny (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canaima Park - Bolivar*


Tepui, Canaima National Park, Venezuela by Simone Cannon de Bastardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apaurai Tepuy - Bolivar*


Tepuy URNA by David D.Bernárdez, on Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Road to Mucuchies - Mérida State*​









By: Josué Sanchez


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

Working in the River - Delta Amacuro​
Yaota arao (trabajadores) by Ariel López, en Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*La Guaira - Vargas State​ *










By: DronesCaracas


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Caracas Density *​









By: Omar Zambrano


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Andean Landscape - Mérida State​*









By: @AndesVenezuela


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mallorquina Beach - Falcon*


Mayorquina by Alfredo Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Indio Cave - Falcon*


Cueva del Indio by Gizecita!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinokia Bridge, and Orinoco River - Anzoategui/Bolivar*


Puente Orinoquia by Tu Sideral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanare - Lara*


Paseando por Sanare by Nacarid Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carora Plains - Lara*


Día 108 by Rolando Silva, on Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Mérida Landscape, Humboldt peak - Mérida State*










By: @AndesVenezuela


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piacoa - Delta Amacuro*


Vista de la llanura del Delta del Orinoco, desde las cercanías del Campamento by Manuel Gerardo Cuadrado García, on Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*La blanquilla Island*










By: Mintur


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Coromoto Temple*










By: @Tierra_de_gracia


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Playa de asfalto, Gran Sabana










https://www.instagram.com/p/BQBGTNhgU0Q/


----------



## EloyBr (Apr 8, 2006)

jose l. said:


> *Acecquia - Merida
> *
> 
> Canoing Acequia by reinaldo aguilera a, on Flickr


This one is in Barinas State, not in Merida... Greetings. 


Rapido Acequia by Manuel Luque, on Flickr


Rapidos río Acequia by Manuel Luque, on Flickr


Un'esperienza troppo bella!!! #rafting #raftingbarinas #raftingtrip #river #fun #nature #adventure #acequia #extreme #deportesextremos #xtremevzla by Gerado Roscino, on Flickr


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Medina Beach, Sucre State. *



















By: Mintur


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Los Roques*










By: Mintur


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aparanam Tepui - Bolvar*










https://www.robertharding.com/index...de=0&zoom=1&display=5&sortby=0&bgcolour=white


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autana Tepui - Amazonas*










http://www.anothermag.com/design-living/gallery/7480/where-on-earth-cerro-sarisarinama/1


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roraima Tepui piedmont - Bolivar*










https://www.robertharding.com/previ...t-roraima-towers-above-forest-landscape-gran/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autana cave - Amazonas*









https://filmfestivalflix.com/film/autana/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paraka lake - Amazonas*










https://diariometropolitano.com.ve/...oi-lago-misterioso-en-el-amazonas-venezolano/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autana valley and Paraka lake - Amazonas*










https://diariometropolitano.com.ve/...oi-lago-misterioso-en-el-amazonas-venezolano/


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Fascinante país luce espectacular


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canaima Nationa park, Bolivar*

Venezuela 222 by J&amp;A&amp;HH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canaima Park, Bolivar*

Venezuela 136 by J&amp;A&amp;HH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canaima Park, Bolivar*

Venezuela by Ivan Ponce Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Nevados, Merida*

Los Nevados by Johann Cardenas, on Flickr


----------

